# Surf cart plans



## SLEEPLESS

I am looking for plans or photos of surf fishing carts similar to the Fish-N-Mate. Rather than aluminum, I prefer easy to use materials such as PVC pipe and fittings. 

Does anyone have any photos or plans they care to share?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Kozlow

Hey Beachbums were those Pics of that there cart you made. 
Her are some past posts
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=951&highlight=Carts


----------



## SLEEPLESS

I ran across this information about building a PVC cart. With a few modifications, I think it would serve as an ideal surf cart. Rather than use the side panels shown, a second horizontal ring of PVC pipe incorporating vertical rod holders as supports might result in a very usable cart. 

Wheels for rolling in soft beach sand can be a problem. Many kayakers, myself included, have made kayak (carrier) carts using 13" x 4" pneumatic wheels available from Harbor Freight. These are now on sale for $6.99 each. 

I plan to keep looking before building, but I think this design has great possibilities.

http://www.dahldesigns.com/cdahl/pvccartplans/

Thanks for your input.

Bob


----------



## Eugene Grewats

*surf cart*

I found a grocery cart that folds flat and has four wheels. Bought a golf cart that had wide tires. Put them on the rear axel of the cart so they wont dig in the sand.Added some pvc pipe to hold the poles. Found the cart at a local hardware store. Cost about $40 . 
Eugene Grewats


----------

